# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > سوال: حجم دات نت فریم ورک

## MahmoudiNik

سلام 
حجم دات نت فریم ورک خیلی زیاده و موقع نصب خیلی طول میکشه ! نسخه ای یا راهی
نیست که بشه یکم سریع تر و فایل نصبی کم حجم تر داشت؟

----------


## UnnamE

ميشه از نسخه Express استفاده كرد ولي انتظار نداشته باش خيلي تغيير كنه

----------


## tazaree

میشه از نسخه کلاینت پروفایل استفاده کرد.

----------

